# I'm all Alone Saturday



## Shooter

I have Saturday off. I'm planning on sitting around watching Kung Fu movies. 

Anything else I should do? What would you do if you had 12 hours with no wife and kids?


----------



## MrParacord

I would just sit back and relax. What Kung Fu movies are you going to watch?


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> I have Saturday off. I'm planning on sitting around watching Kung Fu movies.
> 
> Anything else I should do? What would you do if you had 12 hours with no wife and kids?


First of all, awesome hair. I see you warded off the evil beard shaver? 

Secondly, I can't think of a better way to spend 12 hours by myself. Except, maybe fishing of course.


----------



## J-Will

Go shooting for an hour or two, and relax... I don't know what thats like lol.


----------



## Shooter

MrParacord said:


> I would just sit back and relax. What Kung Fu movies are you going to watch?


Man with the Iron Fist is first up. I'm thinking of trying to get in one Bruce Lee flic too, but not sure which I want to go with as I've seen them all. 

I though I might finish the day with one of the newer Jackie Chan movies I have yet to see. I love Jackie Chan, but mostly his older work when he was coming on the scene to replace Lee. The man knows his styles and his older movies, Drunken Fist Fighting (Not Drunken Master, that's a good movie, but this one is older) or Operation Condor are good examples of early Chan. Operation Condor is not super early, but it does predate his international success rather substantially. 

^ Nerd.



Vin said:


> First of all, awesome hair. I see you warded off the evil beard shaver?
> 
> Secondly, I can't think of a better way to spend 12 hours by myself. Except, maybe fishing of course.


I did. It's an old pic, I'm shaggier than that right now. I've been chewing on my mustache for weeks.



J-Will said:


> Go shooting for an hour or two, and relax... I don't know what thats like lol.


Wish I could, we're a one car family and she's going to have it, but I might give my friend a call and see what he's up to.


----------



## havasu

Hang out with Keith. I read on another forum that he was debating whether to wear pants or not. Both of you could "hang out" together!


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> Hang out with Keith. I read on another forum that he was debating whether to wear pants or not. Both of you could "hang out" together!


I'm not entirely convinced he and Keith aren't the same person. :eyebulge:


----------



## havasu

I thought the same Vin, so I outright asked Keith and Austin to prove their dual existence. As you can see in the attached pic, Austin has a really cool tattoo, and is definitely holding a different chicken. Case closed!


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> I thought the same Vin, so I outright asked Keith and Austin to prove their dual existence. As you can see in the attached pic, Austin has a really cool tattoo, and is definitely holding a different chicken. Case closed!


Bwahahahahahaha!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Wish I could, we're a one car family and she's going to have it, but I might give my friend a call and see what he's up to.


We are a one car family as well. I feel your pain..


----------



## SHOOTER13

My 2 cents...Go to the range with that friend who has a car...grab some food and a beer afterwards.


----------



## Southern_cordist

Why not just grab a sixer and hang out with us? :bnndnc:


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> I thought the same Vin, so I outright asked Keith and Austin to prove their dual existence. As you can see in the attached pic, Austin has a really cool tattoo, and is definitely holding a different chicken. Case closed!


Rofl. That was good.



J-Will said:


> We are a one car family as well. I feel your pain..


It's fine 90% of the time, but that 10% sucks.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Rofl. That was good.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine 90% of the time, but that 10% sucks.


 That 10% makes you wanna buy another car.


----------



## Shooter

It does. It also makes me look at super cheap cars thinking I will only use it a little.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> It does. It also makes me look at super cheap cars thinking I will only use it a little.


Motorcycle dude. You live in Texas. It would be like your horse.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> It does. It also makes me look at super cheap cars thinking I will only use it a little.


 Truth. I thought it was just me. I want a nice big truck but after being a one car family I find myself looking for a cheap gas saver honda.. wtf is happening to me.


----------



## Shooter

Vin said:


> Motorcycle dude. You live in Texas. It would be like your horse.


I used to be a funeral director. I do not want to die on a motorcycle.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> I used to be a funeral director. I do not want to die on a motorcycle.


True story. You know they have seat belt, phone, and insane vehicle laws but they let these guys roll around without helmets. :nuts:


----------



## Shooter

Vin said:


> True story. You know they have seat belt, phone, and insane vehicle laws but they let these guys roll around without helmets. :nuts:


I see seat belts and the like at a matter of personal responsibility. As an adult if you don't want to wear a seat belt that's fine, but don't come running to me when you're dead and you need someone to take care of your kids or you're a vegetable and I have to pay the cost associated with your negligence. 

Of course I say all that and would take care of the kids and the vegetable. It's up to all of us to make the world a better place and that does not get accomplished unless we accept responsibility on a personal level. Everyone makes bad decision and we will pay for the actions of the individual whether we want to or not.


----------

